# Game #10 (11/19): Chicago Bulls @ Los Angeles Lakers



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)




----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

<table border="1"><tr><td>








<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://boss.streamos.com/wmedia/nba/nbacom/recaps/recap_142_chilal.asx"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://boss.streamos.com/wmedia/nba/nbacom/recaps/recap_142_chilal.asx" type="application/x-mplayer2" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>​</td></tr></table>​
*Odom shines on off-night for Kobe as Lakers down Bulls*

LOS ANGELES (AP) -- Lakers coach Phil Jackson usually delegates the responsibility of watching tape of his team's next opponent to his assistants. This time, with the Chicago Bulls coming to town, he did it himself. Call it a pang of nostalgia.

Jackson, who coached the Bulls to six NBA titles and the Lakers to three, improved his record against Chicago to 9-4 as Lamar Odom's 23 points and 10 rebounds carried Los Angeles to an 82-72 victory on Sunday night.

"It's been nine years since I coached the Bulls," Jackson said. "And because it gets so familiar, I decided this would be the team I'd scout -- relieve my crack staff and take it on myself this time. It brought on a familiarity of the Chicago Bulls to me."

Andrew Bynum added 12 points and 13 rebounds for the Lakers before fouling out. Kobe Bryant scored 18 points, matching his lowest total in eight games since returning from arthroscopic surgery on his right knee in July.

Last season's NBA scoring champ shot 5-for-14 after getting 31 points in Friday's 107-100 win against Toronto, but the Lakers still managed to win their third in a row and hand Chicago its fourth straight loss.

"Most people around the league would say there isn't another team that plays with the same intensity," Jackson said of the Bulls. "You know they're driven. They'll push you to the extreme and they'll wear you out because they work so hard. They're a hard-achieving team, and sometimes there's more froth than substance -- sort of like a latte. There's not much there. I didn't mean that to be an insult, but they have trouble scoring."

The only one who didn't was Andres Nocioni, who had a career-high 30 points. The third-year forward, who missed his first nine shots in Friday's 110-83 loss at San Antonio and came in with a 10.7 scoring average, made five of his first seven against the Lakers and finished 11-for-21 overall.

"The last couple of games I really played bad -- with turnovers and missing shots," Nocioni said. "When I came here tonight, I just thought about my shot -- and playing hard."

Nocioni kept the Bulls close in the nip-and-tuck affair with 11 third quarter points. The Lakers took a 62-59 lead into the fourth before Nocioni tied the score with one of his six 3-pointers -- the only field goal by Chicago in the first 8:03 of the final period.

"He carried us offensively -- especially early in the game," coach Scott Skiles said. "When we have a guy that goes off scoring like that, it causes our other guys to spectate a little bit. We weren't able to really get anyone else to pitch in."

Neither team led by more than three during a 9:09 stretch that ended when Nocioni got a technical foul from referee Dan Crawford with 8:07 to play and Odom converted the free throw for a 66-62 lead.

Odom remained at the foul line and made one of two before teammate Vladimir Radmanovic shook off the discomfort in his sore right hand and hit a 12-footer for his only points of the game.

"He's been struggling," Jackson said of Radmanovic. "His hand is an issue that's going to be around for a while. He's lost some strength in his hand and it's going to be a game-to-game, practice-to-practice thing. But, all that aside, I told him that players figure out how to contribute."

Los Angeles used a 12-1 run to open up a 74-63 lead with 4:47 remaining. Nocione ended Chicago's shooting drought with an eight-footer and Ben Gordon hit a 3-pointer to narrow the gap to 74-70 with 3:12 left. But that was as close as the Bulls got, as the Lakers fueled a game-ending 8-2 spurt with free throws.

Lakers rookie Jordan Farmar left the game with 2:31 remaining in the half, after spraining his right ankle trying to dribble around Gordon.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

A Laker Win?

We will know tommorrow night


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

I get off work at 8:15... hopefully can make it back in time...


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Bulls have looked awful so far on the road....

But Lakers even though they have beaten teams they should.. Have looked horrible on defense...

I got an uneasy feeling about the game tonight....

Hopefully im wrong though.


----------



## Ych (Feb 25, 2006)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> Bulls have looked awful so far on the road....
> 
> But Lakers even though they have beaten teams they should.. Have looked horrible on defense...
> 
> ...


I agree with you.
I have a very uneasy feeling about this game. The Bulls are on a losing streak and will be very hungry to get a win. The Lakers better watch out today and play some tight defence. Or this would get ugly.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Ych said:


> I agree with you.
> I have a very uneasy feeling about this game. The Bulls are on a losing streak and will be very hungry to get a win. The Lakers better watch out today and play some tight defence. Or this would get ugly.


guys...ive watched every bulls game this year....they honestly dont look promising...they make alot of turnovers. and noch is crazy taking his shots...our biggest threat is hinrich...we should pull out a win in this one. If not all my friends in chicago will basically rip me apart


----------



## Dominate24/7 (Oct 15, 2006)

Yeah, this game concerns me. Hinrich is a great guard that I would love to have in LA, great shooter, solid defender, tall- all things that Phil likes. Unfortunately, he has a good thing going in Chicago.

Odom needs to take it to their forwards and get more involved. Scoring 10 points from the wing position doesn't cut it. Also, how are our young centers going to fare against Big Ben? 

Hopefully, we can grind this one out in our home whites.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Dominate24/7 said:


> Yeah, this game concerns me. Hinrich is a great guard that I would love to have in LA, great shooter, solid defender, tall- all things that Phil likes. Unfortunately, he has a good thing going in Chicago.
> 
> Odom needs to take it to their forwards and get more involved. Scoring 10 points from the wing position doesn't cut it. Also, how are our young centers going to fare against Big Ben?
> 
> Hopefully, we can grind this one out in our home whites.


Odom will have no affect on this game whether he scores or not. Bynum, Kwame, Kobe,....and 3point line defense will decide _this_ game.

If Bynum and Kwame can rebound against Wallace (Very Hard to Do) and Kobe has similar stats from last game then this should be a win


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

With Walton, Bryant and Odom all capable of bringing the ball up, what is the need to start Smush? Bring him off the bench!


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

I had tix to the game, but had to sell em. Bummer. Hoping for a Laker win. Bynum has a big test tonight. Kobe and Odom will carry the load.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

The One said:


> *Odom will have no affect on this game whether he scores or not.* Bynum, Kwame, Kobe,....and 3point line defense will decide _this_ game.
> 
> If Bynum and Kwame can rebound against Wallace (Very Hard to Do) and Kobe has similar stats from last game then this should be a win


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Our perimeter guys really gotta lockdown. They dont have any post scoring so lets make it hard to score. 

Kobe needs to play his game, and Lamar has to step up. Id like to see Bynum dominate Ben Wallace. Then itd be a good early Thanksgiving treat.


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

Unique said:


>



My thoughts exactly. nobody on the bulls can guard odom one-on-one. he has to step up and have a big game, and he has to help out on the boards


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

good defensive against the babybulls is key...we just need to make some stops and run our offensive with high assists


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

wow!!!!!!!!!!! Smush just posterd the entire bulls team!!


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Smush can jump...

This looks like the Smush of last year


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Good lord that was mean!!! Smush Parker over Wallace poster coming to a shop near you!


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

this is the kind of team that bynum should do well against.. the bulls aren't that fast. our achilles heel is our defense against quick players, so hopefully we can get this game.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

man why is Vlade always in the post, i know he had hurt his hand or something but why has he rarely shot the 3 with the lakers when that is his forte????? he gets looks too but he just pumps and does other stuff....he has not been very effective he should shoot more to see if he got his stroke back...


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Hahaha, man finally someone scores.

Refs calling a lot of weak fouls but letting a lot of hard ones go.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Both teams looks pretty stagnant on offense...hopefully the 2nd half is a little more exciting...go Lakers!


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Bynum is playing terrific tonight.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Nocioni is killing us...if it wasn't for him, the Bulls would be losing big time...Bynum is playing great for us.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Sasha is so utterly worthless...


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Tyrus Thomas is a ****ing athletic freak!


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

[email protected]!!!#@$R Kwame brown looking like usperman!


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

KWAME!!!!! vicious!!!!!! He just topped Smush!!! :clap:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Nocioni just got posterized! Damn!


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Two for one deal tonight fellas! Pick up the Smush over Wallace poster and we'll throw in a Kwame over Nocioni for FREE!!! :biggrin:


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Bynum with a huge game . 12 pts 13 reb and 4 blks against Ben Wallace. :clap: Once again this was one of those nasty games that we would lose last year but we pulled it out today. Ugly but ill take it! :cheers:


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Great win! They played like a team. Kobe looked like he was having fun. how it should be.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Can someone please find video of Smush/Kwame's dunks?


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

This game was a lot of fun. Nocioni was on fire. What was with PJ Brown knocking off Kwame's headband? ROFL @ Hinrich's fouls at the beginning of the game. Weren't the Bulls predicted to be a 50+ win team?


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

Great Win, I take this better than any wins we had this early season. Im very happy with our effort tonight, I can see we battling all night, no let loose like some other games. Plus we add 2 hight lights of the season with 2 huge dunks by Smush & Kwame. Bynum has a great game too, yeah and dont forget about LO & Kobe baby! Go Lakers!!!


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

CubanLaker said:


> Can someone please find video of Smush/Kwame's dunks?


haha not so fast, the game is just over :banana:


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

nguyen_milan said:


> haha not so fast, the game is just over :banana:


hahaha im pretty impatient when it comes to the Lakers. :biggrin:


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Man I'm starting to like the win ugly situation we're in. Last season we lost most of these sorta games. 

Kobe struggled physically tonight. He looked really stiff. 

Odom and Bynum really carried us tonight. odom orchestrated most of the good things that happened in the game. 

Bynum played very good defensively tonight he contested just about everything at the rim. if not for Nocioni's 3 pointers we might have won really easy. I think Bynum presence inside made them even more perimeter than usual. Plus he caught and finished pretty well tonight, he won the battle tonight against Big ben. 

Off the bench Kwame Vlad and Evans were good as well. Kwame's monster Dunk really energized the team. He also made some nice hustle plays, took some charges, got a steal and did good work on the boards. 

Our center rotation is becoming a strength. 

On another note I hope farmar's imjury isn't serious because he was really starting to come around. Sasha stinks only shot he made was a lucky shot off the glass. Shammond might not be a bad option as a sub ,he played okay tonight he didn't hurt us. Maybe its his shot without Farmar healthy. 

next up the Clip Joint.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

these are mostly home games, and against teams that aren't even that great... that's why we've been winning ugly. not nearly convinced yet.


----------



## BallFan1 (Nov 11, 2006)

afobisme said:


> these are mostly home games, and against teams that aren't even that great... that's why we've been winning ugly. not nearly convinced yet.


Yeah, its left to be seen how the Lakers do against teams like the Spurs, Mavs and Jazz.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Any thoughts on the game? I was stuck at work. Also, videos of the dunks please.


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Any thoughts on the game? I was stuck at work. Also, videos of the dunks please.


KWame dunk
<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/YgtC9kQzUWE"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/YgtC9kQzUWE" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

good win. as most have eluded to, we wouldn't have won this game last year; we would have stood around and watched kobe. I'm pleased Kwame has accepted his role, and not tried to fight it. I really hope we can find a way to have both Kwame and drew on the floor, though I don't see it working for long stretches in the game. hope farmar isn't down for long, sasha is just plain awful. kobe's coming along, just a matter of time


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Isn't winning games against so so competition a sign that we're turning a corner. If we had lost to some of those teams people would be talking about how average we are. 

We're no more or less proven than the Jazz who everyone is slobbering over. 

Its real early. I wouldn't call the Mavs any more of a test either they've struggled as well. 

I think we're a good team. Our record indicates that. Didn't get much credit for a GSW win and now thats starting to look like a good win. 

We're not a great team but I don't see any out there right now, I think the whole league is wide open.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

well, if they win these games on the road.. then we should be impressed. but they haven't yet.

jazz are more proven because they've been able to win on the road.

at this point, im not really liking our play... but that's okay, im hoping that we hit our stride when kobe is 100%


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Ugly game, kind of annoying to watch at times. Kobe continues to look better physically, especially defensively, and Odom is starting to become more aggressive. Even Kwame, who is still allergic to layups at the rim, has looked more physically confident (defensively mostly) since coming back. The team really played like crap tonight, albeit against superb defense, but this is exactly the type of game the Lakes lose last season without question. Good times. Btw, I hope Farmar isn't out long or at all, because I think Sasha Vujacic has regressed from garbage to hot garbage since coming into the league. Amazing really, don't know why he's gotten _worse_. 

Also, why is it that the refs always let teams like the Bulls and Jazz dictate the pace of games? Not saying the Bulls or Jazz have an unfair advantage, I'm saying why do they suddenly decide "Oh, hey, it's the Bulls/Jazz/etc., they're a physical defensive team, so we'll let contact go in this game". This is a minor complaint though, it wasn't too bad this game.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Btw, I was ROFL'ing at that Kwame dunk. I mean....burrr, that's just cold. :eek8:


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

afobisme said:


> well, if they win these games on the road.. then we should be impressed. but they haven't yet.
> 
> jazz are more proven because they've been able to win on the road.
> 
> at this point, im not really liking our play... but that's okay, im hoping that we hit our stride when kobe is 100%


.

We've lost 2 road games not a big deal, we won one in a place some teams are having trouble and thats GSW. 

Have the jazz beaten any so called quality teams on the road. 

I say that to say this, Only team that I think is proven is the Spurs. Jazz haven't become elite just because they have a good record in what 9 games. Spurs have proven for years with that core that they are good. The Jazz haven't. Neither have we.


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

Did they say Farmar was out the rest of the season or rest of the evening? Couldn't tell which...


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Now can anyone find the Smush over Ben facial??


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Thought this was kinda funny

Andrew Bynum 

PPG 10.1 
RPG 6.3 
APG 1.2 
SPG .00 
BPG 1.22 
FG% .596 
FT% .784 
3P% .000 
MPG 21.9 


Andrew Bogut

PPG 11.9 
RPG 6.6 
APG 2.9 
SPG .80 
BPG .30 
FG% .560 
FT% .595 
3P% .000 
MPG 31.0 

hmmmmm...............


----------



## Dominate24/7 (Oct 15, 2006)

CubanLaker said:


> Thought this was kinda funny
> 
> Andrew Bynum
> 
> ...


Yeah, I was browsing nba.com and comparing Bynum's numbers with Bogut too. What a difference a year makes... If you probably recall, Bogut was tagged by many as the most nba ready player in the draft. At the same time, Bynum (for good reason) was thought to be years away from contributing and if he would ever contribute at all. He's really come a long way. Even Mr. Rosen has taken notice.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Box Score and Highlights from the game:

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showpost.php?p=4200396&postcount=2


----------



## Dominate24/7 (Oct 15, 2006)

Thanks, Eternal. These game threads rule!


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Dominate24/7 said:


> Thanks, Eternal. These game threads rule!


No Problem.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

Shady* said:


> Did they say Farmar was out the rest of the season or rest of the evening? Couldn't tell which...


ankle sprain was mild.. i wouldn't be surprised if he returned for the clippers game. not a big deal really.



jazzy1 said:


> .
> 
> We've lost 2 road games not a big deal, we won one in a place some teams are having trouble and thats GSW.
> 
> ...


yeah, that's why i said they're more proven. not proven.


----------



## GPS (Mar 28, 2003)

Smush dunk


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fXZO_OUZPiY


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

This was another ugly game, and I think the lakers would have lost it, if Chicago could have made a basket.

Too many turnovers. Still we are turning the ball over too many times. Too many forced passes, and too much carelessness with the ball. This is going to cost us games against good teams who dont give opponents free passes.

I see no one else was as dissapointed with Kobe as I was. I thought he really looked bad yesterday. He didnt play within the offense at all. He took forced shots and tried to force passes. He even had a couple of turnovers early in the shot clock with 1:30 left in the game while we were up by 4 or 5. For a second I felt like I was watching Smush.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

CubanLaker said:


> Now can anyone find the Smush over Ben facial??



smush dunk on big ben


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

afobisme said:


> ankle sprain was mild.. i wouldn't be surprised if he returned for the clippers game. not a big deal really.
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, that's why i said they're more proven. not proven.


They aren't more proven.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

jazzy1 said:


> They aren't more proven.


oh ok.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

jazzy1 said:


> They aren't more proven.



The Jazz dont have to be an elite team to be playing better than the Lakers are right now. The way Utah has been playing as a team on both the offensive end and the defensive end should make many teams scared. Especally when the Lakers are one of the teams that will be fighting for the last couple seeds in the playoffs.

The Jazz are also doing something the Lakers arent really. Thats blowing out the teams they should be be. The blown out Seattle, Clippers, Houston, Golden State, and actually beat the team like detroit, etc.

Lakers have lost to detroit, seattle and portland... Two of those teams are NOT better than the Lakers.

So playing the Jazz right now isnt exactly ideal.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Somebody gonna make that Clips Lakers game thread?


----------

